# American Cook/baker with migration visa looking for work



## dino matelli (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi there everyone, my name is Dino Matelli. I have been granted my migration visa to settle in Tasmania and I am looking for work as a cook or baker. I have significant experience including restaurants, hotels, bakeries and overseas experience. If anyone has some some ideas where I can start looking for work please give a shout. Thanks.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey from NSW

Uh Tasmania is a bit small, probabily the slowest economically of all states. However still a good choice, cost wise. 
Finding work from overseas is thousand times harder than once you are in Australia. 
Try SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site also apply directly to bakeries (Google bakeries Tasmania )


----------



## dino matelli (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Boboa, I'll try that link.


----------

